# Zelle als Formel mit führendem gleichheitszeichen°°



## yidaki (16. Juni 2008)

*Formel in Zelle einfügen*

Hallo,

ich habe eine Excel-Tabelle inder in einer Spalte Zahlen stehen. Das sieht z.B. so aus.

A1 ==> "1500,00+2500,00+150"
A2 ==> "100,00+500,00+50"
etc..

Die Zellen sind als String formatiert. Ich möchte nun in der Zelle eine Formel einfügen mit einem führenden gleichheitszeichen. Das sieht in meinem Code wie folgt aus.


```
tmp = .Cells(j, i).Value
.Cells(j, i).Formula = "= " & tmp
```

bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:
_"Application-defined or object-defined error"_

BUG

Ich werd´s weiterhin versuchen und bescheid geben falls ich was finde.

.... also bin dankbar für jede Idee! 

gruß

Kai


----------



## yidaki (16. Juni 2008)

alternativ könnte ich vorne ein single quote anhängen. z.B.
A1 ==> '=1500,00+2500,00+150
A2 ==> '=100,00+500,00+50
etc..

dieses müsste ich dann ersetzten. Allerdings weiss ich auch hier nicht wie ich das machen soll. mit der suchen ersetzten funtmkion scheint es nicht zu funktionieren. 

... 

.Cells(j, i).Replace What:=Chr(146), Replacement:="", LookAt:=xlPart, _ ....

auch folgendes hat nicht geklappt

=RIGHT(A1,LEN(A1))


----------



## Alex F. (16. Juni 2008)

Ich würde es mal mit der einfachen Suchen/Ersetzen Funktionalität von Excel probieren 

strg + H

Grüsse bb


----------



## yidaki (16. Juni 2008)

hab ich schon probiert, geht leider nicht. 

der single-quote wird beim suchen/ersetzen gar nicht erst gefunden. Wenn ich im Code nach dem entsprechendem Chr suche glaube chr(145) oder chr(146) geht´s leider auch nicht. 


Auch die Möglichkeit mit der Formel Right, wie oben beschrieben hat leider nicht funktioniert!


----------



## yidaki (16. Juni 2008)

jemand meinte das es evtl. ein bug sei. Normalerweise soltle das eigentlich funktionieren. Vielleicht gibt das ja nochmal bisschen ansporn ne knifflige lösung zu finden... 

also mit mr-toolbox kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung!

grus,

Kai


----------



## yidaki (16. Juni 2008)

http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic239698_0_0_asc.php#951365


----------



## yidaki (16. Juni 2008)

wenn wir schonmal gerade dabei sind... das gibts nicht zufällig auch für datumsformate... ist ja auch so ein leidiges Thema... Confused?


----------

